# Solved: Picture Package for Sony Handy Cam



## Brianthebull (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, I have had a Sony Digital 8 Handycam - model DCR-TRV265E - for quite a while, and not really used it. Because of this the tapes have been filled up over a lengthy period of time, and now I would like to empty the tapes onto a CD/DVD, cos I'm a bit tight and would like to use the tapes as I have another child on the way in a couple of months and don't want to fork out for a couple more tapes.

To do this I am trying to use the software that came with the camera, called Picture Package.
Trouble is, the part of Picture Package I am trying use does not see my DVD rewriter.
The writer is working properly as I can play CD's, load programs and burn with it and the camera and laptop are talking to each other.

The part of Picture Package I am using is called VCD Maker, and you can download the contents of the tape in the camera to either a VCD or DVD. When I try it won't let me select DVD only VCD, and when it gets started it just keeps asking me to put a blanck disc in.
It's not seeing my disc drive cos the settings looks like this









Any answers anyone...
...please...
Or can anyone suggest some programs that might do better/easier to use that are free?

Thanx in advance

Brian the bullett


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Think of that tape as a hard drive because that's about what it is. If you transfer the footage as DV-AVI to your computer it's an exact duplicate bit for bit of what's on the. Trouble is each hour is going to consume about 13.5 gigs of space. Personally I'd just keep the tape if it's imporatant to you, if you convert it to something it's like throwing negatives away. Every conversion has some quality loss....

Having said that give one of the Ulead products a try like Movie Make or Video Studio. At the very least use a very high bitrate. 8000kbps will give you about one hour on DVD and won't look much different than the original. Don't use VCD, that will drastically reduce the orignial quality.


----------



## Brianthebull (Aug 16, 2005)

I wasn't intending on keeping it on my HD, I want to put it onto a disc.
If it is exactly the same on a dvd disc as DV-AVI, then it is no different to being on the tape right?
Oh, I get it, for approx 13.5 gigs, thats gonna be a flippin big disc. 
Ok, time to shell out, then. 

So with these Ulead products I can make a 'final cut' of what's on the tape and stick it onto a DVD , leaving the tape intact , as you say, as a negative? 

Thanx


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Brianthebull said:


> So with these Ulead products I can make a 'final cut' of what's on the tape and stick it onto a DVD , leaving the tape intact , as you say, as a negative?
> 
> Thanx


Sorry you misunderstood me, you can't play the raw DV-AVI from disc. I don't even think they make a computer DVD player that would do it because they aren't fast enough, besides you'd only be able to get about 17 minutes per disc. I'm suggesting you keep the tapes and don't erase them. If you want to store the original footage on something else than tape get an external HDD.

The Ulead products are for creating a finished product. They will convert the footage from DV-AVI to a DVD compliant disc you can play in just about any standalone DVD player. You can make edits, transitions, menus etc. The two I mentioned are pretty cheap, Movie Factory will get it on disc for you, if you want to get creative with images , audio, etc. try Video Studio.

The DVD's Ulead or any other product make are not the original footage but will look pretty close if not identical. At least to the eye. I'd still suggest you keep the tapes. 

You may want to look in program folder for your burning software. Simila products for making compliant DVD's are sometimes included.


----------



## Brianthebull (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Coalman,
You have answered all my questions. Thank you
I was trying to confirm what you said to make sure I understood you, obviously you made youself clear but I ended up muddying the waters. 

Right. Off to the shop for some more tapes then.

Thank you.

Brian The Bull

:up:


----------

